# Gentoo 2006.0 com instalador , ficou facil ??

## freejr

Alguem ja baixou e instalou o gentoo 2006.0 com o novo instalador grafico, o que achou ficou facil instalar o gentoo, ou vou precisar mais algum conhecimento para instalar o gentoo mesmo com o novo instalador ????

----------

## nifan

Ainda não experimentei o novo instalador gráfico, mas acho que não devias ter medo de começar a instalar gentoo mesmo pela "maneira antiga", os docs são tão explicitos que dificilmente não consegues instalar  :Smile:  (um dos pontos fortes de gentoo é precisamente a documentação) claro que pode não sair bem logo á primeira mas isso faz parte do processo de aprendizagem  :Wink: 

----------

## freejr

Sera que ninguem ainda experimentou, para comentar como foi, acho que vai ser um marco importante, esse instalador .........

----------

## xef

Por um lado preferia que esse "instalador" não existisse...

----------

## MetalGod

eu ainda nao testei mas fico mt contente por esse projecto e espero que continue a ser bem sucedido pois e' uma mais valia para o Gentoo.

----------

## freejr

baixei a iso com o instalador , tentei instalar mais nao consegui, depois de ter feito todas as configuracoes, ele ficou parado por um tempam e travou, alguem teve mais sucesso ???

----------

## paddock

se você baixo o live cd, instala o stage 3 + grp com o kernel padrão   :Very Happy: 

----------

## freejr

kernel padrao , seria o kernel do livecd ???

----------

## Snails

alguem ai conseguiu instalar o xgl/compiz?

----------

## MetalGod

o melhor e' mesmo abrir outra thread com esse topico

----------

## domus-br

 *xef wrote:*   

> Por um lado preferia que esse "instalador" não existisse...

 

concordo, mas pela filosofia, usa quem quer, por min ele (instalador grafico) come banana

----------

## xef

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *xef wrote:*   Por um lado preferia que esse "instalador" não existisse... 
> 
> concordo, mas pela filosofia, usa quem quer, por min ele (instalador grafico) come banana

 

A instalação manual era uma forma de enriquecer a comunidade, porque obrigava a ler o manual, para mim esse era um dos pontos fortes do gento...

Agora começamos a ver os forums inundados por duvidas que podiam ser resolvidas lendo o próprio texto do erro

----------

## Snails

esse instalador grafico "comeu" a minha partiçao logica do windows (to morto, meu irmao vai me matar)

primeira vez que acontece isso comigo x.x

----------

## Vincetti

Eu acho que o instalador gráfico ainda está muito fraquinho...

Já agora, dá apra me darem uma ajuda?

Eu queria instalar o Gentoo, por isso já que vou fazer uma instalção a apartir do zero, estáva a pensar em usar a 2006.0, só que essa versão para x86 só tem o liveCD...e eu não me dou muito bem com ele.

Existe alguma maneira de instalar a 2006.0 sem ser com o LiveCD nem o minimal? é que nao tenho ligaçao à internet nesse computador e tem que ser networkless...

Estáva a pensar em instalar a 2005.1 com o universal cd, mas será que se eu instalar esta versão depois dá para fazer o upgrade facilmente para o novo kernel e para as novas versoes dos pacotes (i.e. gnome, etc)?

Obrigada desde já

----------

## AlipioLuiz

 *Vincetti wrote:*   

> Eu acho que o instalador gráfico ainda está muito fraquinho...
> 
> Estáva a pensar em instalar a 2005.1 com o universal cd, mas será que se eu instalar esta versão depois dá para fazer o upgrade facilmente para o novo kernel e para as novas versoes dos pacotes (i.e. gnome, etc)?

 

Voce pode utilizar o cd do 2005.1 para logar no console e a partir dai instalar as ultimas versoes disponíveis..

Baixe o stage da sua arquitetura do 2006.0, o snapshot do portage e instala seu sistema.

----------

## leo.fontenelle

 *Snails wrote:*   

> esse instalador grafico "comeu" a minha partiçao logica do windows (to morto, meu irmao vai me matar)
> 
> primeira vez que acontece isso comigo x.x

 

Se não houve sobrescrita de dados, e se você não mudou o grub, então talvez seja dar boot normalmente no Windows e salvar os dados num CD, pen drive, outra partição... Boa sorte!

----------

## fabiocsilva

Eu baixei o gentoo 2006 e perdi duas partições do meu HD. Na hora que tava instalando ele simplesmente falou "installation fail". Quando eu vou olhar a tabela de partição o que eu vejo ? Nada !!! Sem acreditar no que tinha acontecido reiniciei a máquina, então confirmei a tragédia. Ainda bem que o gmail serve como backup, mas meu irmão perdeu todos os arquivos. 

Mesmo assim eu resolvi tentar de novo e instalou, só que deu um problema no momento em que ele configurava o modo de inicialização. Agora eu só consigo acessar o gentoo em modo gráfico logando no terminal e dando um startx. Não sei como resolver isso ...

Outro problema que tenho é que eu possuo uma placa de som Azalia, da intel, que não foi detectada, mas há um módulo pra ela no kernel 2.6. O problema é que não consigo achar o código fonte do kernel 2.6.15-r5 instalado e eu preciso dele pra não precisar de outra compilação do kernel. Detathe: eu já compilei duas versões do kernel mas nenhuma detecta meu HD. 

Alguém tem alguma sugestão ? 

Fica a dica: USE O INSTALADOR GRÁFICO POR SUA CONTA E RISCO !!!

----------

## pilla

Usar o instalador gráfico não isenta de ler a documentação. Por exemplo, a questão de entrar em modo gráfico direto está resolvida no documento de como instalar o ambiente gráfico.

----------

## Snails

 *Quote:*   

> Eu baixei o gentoo 2006 e perdi duas partições do meu HD. Na hora que tava instalando ele simplesmente falou "installation fail". 

 

Reportei no bugzilla essa coisa estranha das "partiçoes serem comidas"....

e uma porçao de gente ta com o mesmo problema.... hauahuhaahu (com o meu ingles "maravilhoso"....)

sugestoes:

Utilizar o instalador em dialog

Instalar "a moda antiga", é bem chato, mas era melhor... ahuahauha

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

Para os que não se aperceberam, continua a ser possível instalar o Gentoo usando o x86 minimal live-cd. Ainda por cima, o minimal é uma iso de 50MB que está disponível nos mirrors em .../gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/installcd/install-x86-minimal-2006.0.iso.

----------

## rduarte

Boas.

 Estou a testar este instalador desdo o 1 liveCD. Tb tive o mesmo problema de perder particoes.

 Com esta versao final, funcionou tudo direitinho. Claro, em Stage3, GRP e kernel do LiveCD.

 A instalação antigo é muito demorada, mas da para aprender muito mais sobre gentoo. Ficamos a saber pq corre o X ou pq nao corre o X (como já apareceu um post em cima)

----------

## MetalGod

imo o installer e' o caminho a seguir. Desde modo vai abrir muito mais horizontes para nos.

----------

## meetra

existe coisas que deviam ter + a atenção dos devs do que o installer mas admito que é mto bom para o Gentoo e a feature que dizem à lá kickstart deve ser impressionante. alguem já testou isso?

 *fabiocsilva wrote:*   

> Fica a dica: USE O INSTALADOR GRÁFICO POR SUA CONTA E RISCO !!!

 

o installer é experimental... é bom e mau meter para todos poderem usar/testar. quem não sabe que é experimental depois queixa-se.

----------

